# Adrienne Bailon Nicolita Swimwear during MBFW Swim in Miami Beach - catwalk - 18.07.2011 x 27



## Q (19 Juli 2011)

Image Hosting at TurboImageHost.com
​ 

thx Tikipeter


----------



## beachkini (19 Juli 2011)

schöne bademode :thx:


----------



## congo64 (19 Juli 2011)

super schnuckelig - danke für Adrienne


----------

